# reassurance needed re: Felt zw4 and 6



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

After tons of research and riding many bikes, I settled, finally, on the Felt ZW4 for women. I measure as a tall in the bike. Since my local bike shop carries Felt and they have been so helpful, of course I went back to them. They also carry Giants and my husband had settled on a Giant Defy Advanced 1. Buying two expensive bikes at the same time meant we could get a few extras from the dealer, too.

When we finally had the money in our pockets we went down there. My husbands bike was no problem- ordered and on the way- no changes to the factory specs needed. 

My bike, on the other hand, proved more wiggy. All excited I told them the one I had chosen. A quick call to Felt crushed me. The ZW4 was not in stock, in any size, and wouldn't be available until late March- maybe/likely. There was some sort of supply problem with the manufacturer. They had also raised the price on the ZW4 $300. It had already been at my budget at $2999. I guess the bike proved to be more popular than they thought it would be??? Anyway, I was disappointed, but sure that was what I wanted. He tried to sway me with a Giant Avail, but I had already made up my mind for a Felt. 

I was getting prepared to wait another couple months for my bike (I've already waited 6 months for the money) when the bike dealer asked me if I like the ZW6 colors. I do. In fact, I think it is just as nice looking as the ZW4. They said that the 6's were available now and the frame was exactly the same. They could order the ZW6 and switch out the gears for full ultegra gears and brakes (the ZW4 has 105 brakes) plus put on the same wheels and tires as on the ZW4. It would basically be a ZW4 bike in ZW6 colors. 

I took a few minutes to really examine the specs on the two bikes. The ZW6 has a few aluminum parts in the carbon fork whereas the ZW4 is all carbon. The guy in the store said the different in weight was a couple sips of water and that they rode and steered exactly the same. Also, the seat on the ZW6 isn't carbon and looks to be a little different shape. He said the seat could always be changed, but the ZW6 seat matches the frame so I want to keep it. 

He convinced me it wouldn't be that big a deal and that they build bikes all the time like this. I do like the coloring on the ZW6, too. The only thing is that the ZW6 has a big SIX on it, but that is just my ego.

I tell myself that the XW4 retail price was really out of my range anyway once they raised the price (grrr). They were able to get me the ZW6 with upgraded Ultegra and the Ksirium Elite wheels within my budget, so that should make me comfortable with everything, but there is that big old '6' on the frame. 

My question is more a need for reassurance that I didn't make a big mistake. Does the ZW6 ride the same as the ZW4? I LOOOVED the ZW4 when I rode it. Do you people regularly switch out stock parts for others? Is the difference in the forks just the aluminum bits? I guess I would have to be a Felt rep to know if the forks are different shapes. It is so hard to tell from the pictures.

Shame on Felt for running out of the bike I wanted to buy...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Relax. If it's the same frame (says it is) in the same size, the forks will have the same geometry, so handling should be pretty much the same. The additional weight of a carbon steerer is minor. 

Swapping out parts is no big deal, as long as your shop is competent, and it sounds like they know what they're doing.



> He said the seat could always be changed, but the ZW6 seat matches the frame so I want to keep it.


Not necessarily. Comfort is more important than colors. If it doesn't fit you right, don't be afraid to swap it.

Enjoy your bike.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

I did get the ZW6 frame with upgraded parts for just under my original budget. I do like to stay in budget.  

Thanks for reassuring me that the fork is the same. I really couldn't quite afford the full retail price of the ZW4, but they may have been able to bargain a bit. I don't think bike dealers have a lot of play with markups. I did get a really great bike no matter what. If I have to swap the seat out, that won't be such a big deal. 

I just hope that 6 doesn't bug me too much. I could cover it with a sticker! LOL


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just keep thinking 6 is more than 4... 6 is more than 4... 

And be sure to post a pic of the new ride.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Opus51569 said:


> Just keep thinking 6 is more than 4... 6 is more than 4...


Right. And also keep in mind that, although you are hyper-aware of the differences in the various models, not one person in a thousand whom you encounter will know that the ZW6 is a lower model than the ZW4. And that person is likely to be a gearhead who will notice that you have substantial upgrades on the parts, so you'll get extra points for that. 

Most people will just say, "nice bike." It is a very nice looking bike, BTW. You better dress right and work on a good aggressive posture. That bike wants some stylin', and some speed.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wish I had the problem of deciding which $3k bike to buy...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

RE; the fork. There is reasonable debate whether the full carbon fork is meaninful different than the one with the aluminum steerer in terms of comfort, etc. It is true however that it probably is several ounces weight difference. This also may or may not be meaninfful. I happen to think the full carbon fork is worth the extra expense.

But if you really want the full carbon fork, you should check into buying one either from Felt, or an aftermarket fork with similar dimensions. They do sell these things separately. Do this before you ride the original fork and sell the original, uncut, "New take-off" on Ebay and you'll probably get over $100 for it for a net cost of less than $200 for the fork upgrade. That, to me, would be worth it.

But, on the other hand, you might be surprised by what fork is actually delivered with the bike you ordered. Felt has been known to supply upgraded forks with bikes and framesets, so your "6" might actually come with the same fork as the "4".

As for the 6 instead of the 4, you could have a local sign shop make a very OEM-looking sticker to cover it or change it to a 4, I'd bet. You could even do something humerous like the number 6 with a strike-through replaced by 4.

By the way, the saddle is a totally irrelevant factor. Saddle decision should be made STRICTLY on the basis of comfort. I've never heard of someone thinking of a saddle in terms of it matching the frame. Many (most?) of us consider stock saddles a throwaway item (or ebay sale) because they usually have to be replaced by one of our own choosing.... and once we find one that is comfortable, we stick with it through various bikes.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Id consider even looking at the ZW95!

Id say you made a better purchase going with the 6. Theres a huge chance you'll love it and it'll live up to every expectation you have. If you're missing some flash/ego, spend 500-700 bucks on a really amazing wheelset and maybe a few upgrades here and there, but chances are you'll be happy as-is.


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

I forgot to post a pic of my bike here. Actually, I did post it on another thread. I have ridden it about a hundred miles so far and the thing is awesome. I wanted the ZW4, but I have no complaints with the upgraded 6. I got Ultegra brakes in addition to the gearing, which was an upgrade from the ZW4 (105's). I kept the stock seat about 10 days (made me numb! ouch!) before I bought a Terry Butterfly - what a great seat! I think it looks pretty darned good, too. The fork is the only thing that is different now from the ZW4, but I don't see how the fork could be any more responsive. I asked for 25 tires instead of 23's. That is the only other major change I made. Oh, and I asked for black cork tape instead of the white it comes with. 

I love this bike. It's like a rocket on wheels. You feel like you want to play while riding it, it is so responsive! I can get up hills and I am not even in granny gear and swoop down them. It makes me smile. When I stop pedaling the Ksyrium Elite wheels just roll and roll and roll. I may even take off the 'training wheels' off the clip pedals soon. I am very happy with it and it's kind of cool to have it made just for me:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice! If it were my bike I'd lose the black tape and replace it with something that matches one of the accent colors on the bike (but I very much dislike black tape). I'd go with a color of Deda or other foam tape (but I also don't really like cork tape).

But it's a nice looking bike and obviously an awesome rider!

Oh, you should also have matching water bottles of an appropriate color


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yah, I am looking for matching water bottles. Haven't found any yet. I almost got aqua tape, but changed my mind at the last minute because I knew it would get dirty. I like the cork- comfy.


----------

